# Somewhere warm and dry in place of Cyprus?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

Well we can't get to Cyprus (see previous posting) with our dog (unless we fly her in). 

Does anyone have any recommendations for warm and dry places to visit for the winter this year? For the last three years we have gone to Almeria in Spain and like it very much but thought we would like a change this year.

Italy or Greece appeal but we don't know too much about the winter climates. Is there a dry area of each particular country and wet one for instance? We can cope with cold but not wet or even damp really! It will be a long stay so cheap would be good too :lol: 

Pat


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you thought about the Algarve? There is a camping spot that I have visited many times, (although not camping) overlooking the (sea) entrance to the new marina at Albufiera. If you need instructions on how to get there I can give you them. There are others along the coast where MH's congregate overlooking the sea. 

Tco

edited to say plenty of room for RV's


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks tco - Portugal has been recommended before we will check it out on the map.

Pat


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

patp said:


> Thanks tco - Portugal has been recommended before we will check it out on the map.
> 
> Pat


Its sort of left of Spain as you look at the map :lol:

Ralph


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costa*

Hello,

Costa Tropical, Spain.

Motril, Salobrena area. Not sure where the campsites are. We have stayed there twice. Ski in the morning @ -8c, back on the beach within an hour +20C.

Any use?

Trev


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Sicily 

Its a lovely place, scenic, friendly and plenty of sites were still open in off season when we visited in February a few years back

Should be some sites i entered in the campsite database somewhere, look at >ALL my entries<


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

here ya go

Camping Jonio

Camping La Pineta

San Vito Lo Capo Wild Camping

Rais Gerbi

Agrigento Wild Camping

Camping Almoetia

Out of all of the above Rais Gerbi was the biggest and best site, and had some English Motorhome / Caravanners there.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They look great! Thanks.

Pat


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the canaries ferry from cadiz spain


----------

